# *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-1d-x-firmware-update-addresses-f8-red-af-points-in-ai-servo/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-1d-x-firmware-update-addresses-f8-red-af-points-in-ai-servo/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>UPDATE

</strong>It appears as though Canon jumped the gun on this announcement, and have pulled the press release. However,  I do expect to see it some time in the 7 days. I would also hope to see a 5D Mark III firmware update as well. I’ll keep asking around.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 17, 2012</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced a new firmware update in response to user requests which further enhances the capabilities of Canon’s flagship EOS-1D X Digital SLR camera. The EOS-1D X will now be capable of AF point illumination during AI Servo AF and cross-type AF for maximum apertures as small as f/8. The new firmware update is available now at no charge from the Canon U.S.A. website and can be downloaded by end users or through Canon Factory Service Centers.</p>
<p><strong>AF Point Illumination During AI Servo AF

</strong>To support the needs of wedding, portrait, sports, wildlife, and theatrical performance photographers working in low light, the new firmware allows AF points in the EOS-1D X’s viewfinder to be illuminated in red when the shutter button is pressed halfway during AI Servo AF, for easy viewing of the selected point. This valuable feature will enhance the photographers’ ability to aim the camera accurately in low-light conditions, and when photographing dark subjects. To preserve exposure-metering accuracy, illumination is intermittent, not continuous. Three choices will be selectable from the menu system – Non-illuminated, Illuminated (Normal) and Illuminated (Brighter).</p>
<p><strong>Cross-Type AF Support at f/8

</strong>The EOS-1D X is equipped with an innovative 61-point High Density Reticular AF System featuring up to 41 cross-type AF points, depending on the lens in use. The cross-type AF points recognize a wide variety of subject matter, making them highly desirable for maximum autofocus performance. Until now, cross-type AF on the EOS-1D X has been limited to EF lenses and lens/extender combinations with a maximum aperture of f/5.6 or larger. The new firmware allows cross-type autofocusing with the center AF point even when the maximum aperture of a Canon EF lens/extender combination becomes as small as f/8. Ideal for wildlife photographers and others who often use EF super-telephoto lenses with extenders, this new feature greatly expands the range of EF lens/extender combinations that support autofocus when used with the EOS-1D X.</p>
<p>If AF point expansion is selected with an f/8 maximum aperture lens/extender combination, the four AF points surrounding the center point will act as AF Assist points. This option effectively expands the size of the AF detection area to enhance autofocus performance with subjects that are small in the frame and difficult to track, such as small animals and birds in flight. AF points above and below the center will be sensitive to vertical contrast, while points to the left and right will be sensitive to horizontal contrast.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware" target="_blank">http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware</a></strong></p>
<p><em>The link currently doesn’t work, but should shortly.</em></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Y3T1AI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005Y3T1AI&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA1DX.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/24696/product_name/Canon+EOS-1D+X+Digital+SLR+Camera+%28Body+Only%29+" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DzPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

It's not yet available on the Belgian website neither...


----------



## xROELOFx (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

this is great news! i better start saving some money again...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Sure would be nice to have the same update for the 5DIII....

b&


----------



## acoll123 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Hopefully they will get this out for the 5DIII as well.


----------



## etg9 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

another vote for this on the 5Diii, at least for the red points. 

Thank you Canon for listening to people on this.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

5D3 please, thank you. (P.S.-This is definitely going to add fuel to some fires elsewhere on this site, hehe)


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

I'll add my vote that we need the same for the 5DIII. Though F8 AF has always been a point of differentiation on the pro bodies, I would at least like the red AF points. 

I wonder how many folks jumped to Nikon over the F8 AF issue, and now wish they hadn't? 

-Brian


----------



## sanj (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Thank you Canon.
But makes me wonder why this was not provided initially. 
Beter late than never...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



sanj said:


> Thank you Canon.
> But makes me wonder why this was not provided initially.
> Beter late than never...



+1. 

I literally almost bought the Kenko 1.4x yesterday, to try out with the 100-400mm for those times when I can't bring the 600/4 II. Now that the Canon 1.4xIII will soon give me AF, I've just ordered the 2xIII (to replace my 2xII) for use with the 600/4 II.

Side note - the Kenko remains a viable option for those with a 70-300 L, which is physically incompatible with the Canon TCs.


----------



## traveller (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Canon Rumors said:


> Until now, cross-type AF on the EOS-1D X has been limited to EF lenses and lens/extender combinations with a maximum aperture of f/5.6 or larger. The new firmware allows cross-type autofocusing with the center AF point even when the maximum aperture of a Canon EF lens/extender combination becomes as small as f/8. Ideal for wildlife photographers and others who often use EF super-telephoto lenses with extenders, this new feature greatly expands the range of EF lens/extender combinations that support autofocus when used with the EOS-1D X.</p>



Hillarious - translates as: "Everyone keeps telling us that our camera is actually better than we realised, so we decided to reprogram the software to stop telling the AF system to not do what it is clearly capable of if you can con it into doing it". 



Canon Rumors said:


> If AF point expansion is selected with an f/8 maximum aperture lens/extender combination, the four AF points surrounding the center point will act as AF Assist points. This option effectively expands the size of the AF detection area to enhance autofocus performance with subjects that are small in the frame and difficult to track, such as small animals and birds in flight. AF points above and below the center will be sensitive to vertical contrast, while points to the left and right will be sensitive to horizontal contrast



That is a bit different. Hope it works well, or many users would be better off using the original firmware and electrical tape over the relevant TC contacts (or buying Kenko).


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

there's no reason why the 5D MK III can't have this as well, so logically it surely must be on it's way in a firmware update. would be mad not to. in which case i completely expect it soon.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Yes, there's no reason why the 5D3 can't have the same..BUT i highly doubt Canon will do it for the 5D3..that way if you REALLY want it, you gotta buy a 1DX…smart marketing from Canon i must say..


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



spinworkxroy said:


> Yes, there's no reason why the 5D3 can't have the same..BUT i highly doubt Canon will do it for the 5D3..that way if you REALLY want it, you gotta buy a 1DX…smart marketing from Canon i must say..



possilby on the f/8 side of things you may be right. but not for the red AF points...as that's a work around to correct something that is clearly an issue for many photographers.


----------



## Abraxx (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Great News.

Though, just like many others now, I'm asking for the same firmware update for the 5D3!


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

+1 on 5D3 getting the red.

I don't think Canon will 'premiumize' this and withhold it from the 5D3. It's a clear miss on a pro body, and people will clearly not pay 2x the 5D3 price to get red AF points. I'm confident this will be rolled out to 5D3 as well.


----------



## Zlatko (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



acoll123 said:


> Hopefully they will get this out for the 5DIII as well.


+1 for the 5DIII. Urgently needed. This has been a feature on every EOS body up to the 5DIII and 1DX, so I don't think they will make it a "premium" feature exclusive to the 1DX. I hope there is no technical problem with implementing it on the 5DIII.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



ahsanford said:


> +1 on 5D3 getting the red.
> 
> I don't think Canon will 'premiumize' this and withhold it from the 5D3. It's a clear miss on a pro body, and people will clearly not pay 2x the 5D3 price to get red AF points. I'm confident this will be rolled out to 5D3 as well.



My only fear is that they haven't released it at the same time because the difference in the extra processor for 1DX allows for recalculating exposures with the red AF point. Hoping someone with more technical knowledge can allay my fears.


----------



## dolina (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

It is possible to see f/8 AF for the 5D3 considering the D800 has it.

I hope to see a 4K firmware for the 1DX soon. The 1DC is identical internally to a 1DX.


----------



## BXL (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>Cross-Type AF Support at f/8
> 
> 
> The new firmware allows cross-type autofocusing with the center AF point even when the maximum aperture of a Canon EF lens/extender combination becomes as small as f/8. Ideal for wildlife photographers and others who often use EF super-telephoto lenses with extenders, this new feature greatly expands the range of EF lens/extender combinations that support autofocus when used with the EOS...


Since the D600 has AF support at f/8 I hope that the 5D III and the 6D will also get such a Firmware Update.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



lastcoyote said:


> spinworkxroy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there's no reason why the 5D3 can't have the same..BUT i highly doubt Canon will do it for the 5D3..that way if you REALLY want it, you gotta buy a 1DX…smart marketing from Canon i must say..
> ...



Unfortunately you're probably right on the f/8 AF side, people will still have to keep doing the work-arounds. For the red AF points, they better bring that to the 5d3. Target market is wedding & others who shoot in dim lighting. The 5d3 is a prime choice for many of them.


----------



## rpt (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Zlatko said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully they will get this out for the 5DIII as well.
> ...


+1000 
More for the f8 AF. My need that is...


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

If I'm reading this right, I will now be able to extend my EF100-400 f/5.6 with a 1.4 extender, giving me effective 560mm at f/8... AND will now autofocus on my 1DX???

Is this right?


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Indeed. Now, may the 7D mark II do the same...


----------



## tron (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Oh Yes! and.. Oh No! I have a 5DIII and I am getting impatient already ...


----------



## facedodge (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Obviously, there are a lot of 5D3 users reading this website... I am one more...

Tell you what though, I'd trade exposure compensation with Auto ISO for Red illuminated AF points.

I've already become accustomed to the work around by hitting the M-Fn button when I lose the point.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

i want it for my 7D as well. Both features, f/8 cross-type center AF and red-lit AF-üpoints in servo AF.

Come on Canon, its only firmware .. dole it out. And make it quick!


----------



## tron (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Finally, a thread that unites us all ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Canon.
> ...


 
My Kenko 1.4X TC is still within the return window, but I'll keep it. As noted, it works at f/8 with many lenses that do not accept a canon TC, and even focuses at f/8 with my old 10D!
I do hope they release a similar fix for the 5D MK III, but they will likely delay, if only to find out about any bugs once a large number of users have the firmware.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



gilmorephoto said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on 5D3 getting the red.
> ...



I don't think that's an issue as the metering still takes place with the AF points off:


> To preserve exposure-metering accuracy, illumination is intermittent, not continuous.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Now nikon no longer has the F/8 AF advantage anymore. 8)


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



dolina said:


> It is possible to see f/8 AF for the 5D3 considering the D800 has it.
> 
> I hope to see a 4K firmware for the 1DX soon. The 1DC is identical internally to a 1DX.



Why on earth would they do that? :


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

I'm anxiously awaiting this update. TBH I don't really have an issue with F8 autofocus although I'm happy it's fixed for those who do. I also didn't really suffer from the AF point color issue but I will change to bright red when I can.

But I did report a couple of minor bugs to Canon and I want to see if those were addressed this time around...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Sitting Elf said:


> If I'm reading this right, I will now be able to extend my EF100-400 f/5.6 with a 1.4 extender, giving me effective 560mm at f/8... AND will now autofocus on my 1DX???
> 
> Is this right?



That's correct - and I'll be using it that way. Plus, my 600/4 II will now AF with the 2x extender, and from the TDP ISO 12233 charts, the 600 II + 2xIII gives IQ a little better than the 800/5.6 + 1.4xIII, plus it's a little longer (1200mm vs. 1120mm). 

All around, I'm a happy camper.



RLPhoto said:


> Now nikon no longer has the F/8 AF advantage anymore. 8)



They still have many more AF points available with an f/8 lens. Just sayin'.



Note that the press release was available this morning, but it has now been pulled from the Canon USA Press Releases page, and the firmware link is still not active. 

Seems like this was not ready for release from embargo yet (maybe planned for announcement closer to PhotoPlus?), and someone goofed and let it slip out early (or it was an intentional leak).

Still, this means we should see it sometime soon. Later today, or if not, in a few days.


----------



## Bombsight (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

*YES!!!!!*


----------



## bkorcel (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Still waiting for the port to the 5DIII. Sigh! Time to call Canon again and rattle their cage a bit.


----------



## tron (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



RLPhoto said:


> Now nikon no longer has the F/8 AF advantage anymore. 8)


Well, D4 and D800 already have F/8 AF . We'll see about Canon (1Dx only or both 1Dx and 5DIII)


----------



## tron (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Canon 5DIII is a very new camera. We have hope... :


----------



## jrista (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Well, it's good to hear they finally added f/8 support. It is nice that AF Expansion mode will work around the center f/8 AF point as well. Not quite as good as Nikon's 51pt f/8 AF option, but a step in the right direction. I hope the 5D III gets the same improvements...would only be minimally competitive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



jrista said:


> Not quite as good as Nikon's 51pt f/8 AF option



Erm, you mean 15pt f/8, don't you? Sure, one f/8 cross-type point with 4 surrounding single-line f/8 points isn't as good as three full columns of cross points, but let's not inflate Nikon's system, mmmm'k?


----------



## Bombsight (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

As much "raggin' on" as a lot of the 5DM3 owners did about the 1DX being too expensive, not any better, too heavy, blah, blah,blah .... I wouldn't be surprised if Canon holds it (firmware update) back and just saves it for the new higher megapixel body. ;D


----------



## lopicma (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Concerning the f/8 auto focus - I ran into this on my 60D using a 100-400mm and a Tamron 1.4x teleconverter. I was able to auto focus at f/8 and was surprised.

Was this a drawback on the original 1Dx firmware or a bump-up for the 60D on IT'S last firmware update?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



lopicma said:


> Concerning the f/8 auto focus - I ran into this on my 60D using a 100-400mm and a Tamron 1.4x teleconverter. I was able to auto focus at f/8 and was surprised.
> 
> Was this a drawback on the original 1Dx firmware or a bump-up for the 60D on IT'S last firmware update?



Neither. *3rd party* TC's have been variably able to allow AF at f/8. Point here is this applies to _Canon's_ TCs (some people have tried to get around it by taping over some of the contacts on the TC).


----------



## Viggo (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

So the question is, when, in the name of everything, can I download?!


----------



## Rat (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

On the off chance Canon reads this thread, another vote for reds on the 5D3.


----------



## JR (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Cool! This is great news! I almost bought the 1.4x III extender earlier this week because I was afraid the 2x extender would not work with some lenses on my 1DX. Now the choice is simple! I will get a 2x extender. Also happy about the AF point illumination...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

canon! please update 5d iii on red af points...


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



TrumpetPower! said:


> Sure would be nice to have the same update for the 5DIII....



Yes! And the 7D replacement. f/8 AF - please!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Viggo said:


> So the question is, when, in the name of everything, can I download?!



I can't say why I'm recommending this, but I'd strongly recommend trying the 1D X firmware update link again after 9 PM EDT today.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

I am anxiously awaiting the red autofocus points for the 5D III. Other than that I am loving the new camera.


----------



## jrista (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite as good as Nikon's 51pt f/8 AF option
> ...



Well, sorry. "Nikon's 51pt AF systems f/8 AF option." I guess I worded it poorly originally, had no intention of making it sound like all 51 points were f/8 capable. I definitely don't want to inflate the Nikon bubble any more than it already is.


----------



## natureshots (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

I'm psyched they added f8 autofocus to the 1dX but I wish I didn't buy a 1d mkiv because I knew this feature was missing , bastards... I think a lot of people forget how important for canon sales big white lenses in documentaries and at sports events are. The lack of f8 autofocus was super annoying when they announced the 1dx for the people who definitely need this feature. I think there's more of us than is present on internet forums. Any guys know what taping pins on the III series extenders does to the chip they put in to help autofocus on the big whites? Taping pins are helpful still for using other points besides the center at f8. Do you basically lose the chip that is the big selling point for these TCs? Also, is there any benefit of that chip for using the TCs with the 70-200mm 2.8 IS II? Are the chips helpful if you stack kenko TCs and canon TCs? Trying to get my hands on the III teleconverters and a big white soon and any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Finally had the excuse to buy a Canon 1.4x III extender!

Just ordered from Amazon, where the price has dropped significantly at the moment. Currently $419.00.
Last time I looked about two weeks ago, it was $50 higher. Get 'em while they're at this price!

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EF-1-4X-III-Telephoto/dp/B0040X4PUE/


----------



## GT3 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Side note - the Kenko remains a viable option for those with a 70-300 L, which is physically incompatible with the Canon TCs.
> ...



E.g. EF 100, EF 24-105 etc. This makes me really consider to get an Kenko. 

This is the link to the lenses the Kenko will work with

http://kenkoglobal.com/pdf/TELEPLUS_DGX_series_CompatibilityList.pdf

And yes, I have another vote for the 5D3 going red


----------



## Tcapp (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

But will it be red ONLY for AI SERVO? What about ONE SHOT? I don't servo in dark receptions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> +1.
> 
> I literally almost bought the Kenko 1.4x yesterday, to try out with the 100-400mm for those times when I can't bring the 600/4 II. Now that the Canon 1.4xIII will soon give me AF, I've just ordered the 2xIII (to replace my 2xII) for use with the 600/4 II.
> 
> Side note - the Kenko remains a viable option for those with a 70-300 L, which is physically incompatible with the Canon TCs.


 
My Kenko 1.4X TC is still within the return window, but I'll keep it. As noted, it works at f/8 with many lenses that do not accept a canon TC, and even focuses at f/8 with my old 10D!
I do hope they release a similar fix for the 5D MK III, but they will likely delay, if only to find out about any bugs once a large number of users have the firmware.

I decided to do a little testing of my 5D MK III and Kenko TC this morning, but could not format my CF. After trying another CF, I noticed my battery was low, so I charged it and tried it again. It formatted the card and then froze up.
I removed the TC and everything was fine. Then I tried another camera that had worked fine with the TC and it would not work with the TC either.
So my TC has died. Back it goes. I'll hold off on a replacement until we see if Canon does upgrade the 5D MK III, since I have a Canon TC already.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Tcapp said:


> But will it be red ONLY for AI SERVO? What about ONE SHOT? I don't servo in dark receptions.



They already illuminate in One Shot (provided you've enabled the setting to do so, the default is to only illuminate when the camera thinks it's dark enough to need it, but you can have them light every time with a setting change). The issue at hand was that the point in use doesn't illuminate in AI Servo on the 1D X, as it did on previous 1-series bodies (but not on the 7D).


----------



## Tcapp (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > But will it be red ONLY for AI SERVO? What about ONE SHOT? I don't servo in dark receptions.
> ...



Are you saying the 1dx does light up at the START of AF in one shot, while the 5d3 does not?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Tcapp said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tcapp said:
> ...



No, I'm saying both the 1D X and the 5DIII _can_ light up when focus is achieved (not at the start of AF, but at the end), provided the VF Display Illumination setting (AF5 menu) is set accordingly.


----------



## Tcapp (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Yea, but I want it to light up at the start of af!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



JR said:


> Cool! This is great news! I almost bought the 1.4x III extender earlier this week because I was afraid the 2x extender would not work with some lenses on my 1DX. Now the choice is simple! I will get a 2x extender.



Using the 1.4x will yield better optical quality than the 2x, and also with an f/4 lens and the 1.4x you have 21 cross-type AF points and 40 more single-line points, whereas with an f/4 lens and the 2x you have 1 cross type and 4 single-line points. 

So, budget permitting, having both makes sense to me.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > So the question is, when, in the name of everything, can I download?!
> ...



I won't ask, but thanks! ;D


----------



## gilmorephoto (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



mrsfotografie said:


> gilmorephoto said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Thanks for the reassuring reply.


----------



## JR (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! This is great news! I almost bought the 1.4x III extender earlier this week because I was afraid the 2x extender would not work with some lenses on my 1DX. Now the choice is simple! I will get a 2x extender.
> ...



Good point Neuro. Thanks for the suggestion. I have always been afraid to get extender because of what it could do to the image quality. I forgot about the number of AF point available...Maybe I will start with the 1.4 anyway afterall. If I dont like the resulting quality then for sure I would not like the effect on the 2x extender!

I can see the difference on the TDP ISO chart section but in real life situation, do you find the 1.4x III extender really degrade your image?


----------



## Mooose (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Members of the Canon community: you are instructed to disregard our earlier press release and assume the 1DX will forever focus only at f/5.6.

Thank you.
-Canon


----------



## MarkII (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So my TC has died. Back it goes. I'll hold off on a replacement until we see if Canon does upgrade the 5D MK III, since I have a Canon TC already.


The Kenko DGX PRO 300 1.4x (and probably other 'DGX' types) do not work well with the 5DIII at the moment. Mine locks up the camera with every lens that I have tried except for the 70-300L. The only way to get out of the lockup is to remove the camera battery. The same TC works fine with the 5DII.

Maybe this will improve with newer firmware - the last update had changes relating to the TCs, though it did not appear to help the Kenko specifically.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Just struggled this monday night *with the 5D3* due to non red AF points while doing moonless nightscapes.
Darkest night. Distant lights. *My trusty old 30 D always locked on without having any trouble*...hmmm. 
Can't be an 1DX update only. Too many wedding togs outthere. Not me, but you have my vote, gentlemen!


----------



## mirekti (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



pedro said:


> Can't be an 1DX update only. Too many wedding togs outthere. Not me, but you have my vote, gentlemen!


+1


----------



## pwp (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

This is a welcome move from Canon. My irritation and numerous lost shots courtesy of the black AF points on the 5D3 was THE primary reason I have held off getting a 1DX. I'm certain the update will spill through to 5D3 in quick time. 

Yet it's puzzling and almost bizarre that the illuminated red AF point fix will only apply to AI Servo mode. That dreaded black AF point gets lost just as often for me in One Shot mode as in AI Servo. Hopefully the early information is incomplete, and the illuminated red AF points will be an option in One Shot too.

-PW


----------



## jrista (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



pwp said:


> This is a welcome move from Canon. My irritation and numerous lost shots courtesy of the black AF points on the 5D3 was THE primary reason I have held off getting a 1DX. I'm certain the update will spill through to 5D3 in quick time.
> 
> Yet it's puzzling and almost bizarre that the illuminated red AF point fix will only apply to AI Servo mode. That dreaded black AF point gets lost just as often for me in One Shot mode as in AI Servo. Hopefully the early information is incomplete, and the illuminated red AF points will be an option in One Shot too.
> 
> -PW



Red illumination is already available in One Shot...you just have to enable it in the cameras configuration. It was the same deal with the 7D as well...red AF point only in Single Shot (if configured to), but *not* in AI Servo. The points should now blink upon AF _acquisition_ in both modes now.

For those who were hoping to have red AF points all the time, or _before_ AF lock was acquired, I think you are out of luck.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



JR said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...


First image is the bare 600/4 II. Second image is the 600/4 II with the 1.4xIII. They were actually shot 1 week apart, and with full disclosure, the bare lens takes a hit for being shot on a cloudy late afternoon, while the sun was shining a week later when I returned to the same spot. So, the bare lens image is f/4 ISO 6400, while the 1.4xIII is f/5.6 ISO 3200.

The last image is a pair of 100% crops, bare lens on the left, 1.4xIII on the right.

You be the judge...


----------



## GDub (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Reiterating... 5D Mark III?!? C'mon Canon, show some love!


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

yeah hurry up with the 5D3 firmware already and include the option to program the rate button to other functions too please!


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> First image is the bare 600/4 II. Second image is the 600/4 II with the 1.4xIII. They were actually shot 1 week apart, and with full disclosure, the bare lens takes a hit for being shot on a cloudy late afternoon, while the sun was shining a week later when I returned to the same spot. So, the bare lens image is f/4 ISO 6400, while the 1.4xIII is f/5.6 ISO 3200.
> 
> The last image is a pair of 100% crops, bare lens on the left, 1.4xIII on the right.
> 
> You be the judge...



What I find most interesting is that you apparently have a trained, pet squirrel! ;D Seriously, though, I think the cloudy day made for a better background, even with the additional noise.




wickidwombat said:


> yeah hurry up with the 5D3 firmware already and include the option to program the rate button to other functions too please!



+1 I'd like to be able to toggle the VF grid on/off with it.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



GDub said:


> Reiterating... 5D Mark III?!? C'mon Canon, show some love!



If not, maybe Magic Lantern can come up with f/8 AF..


----------



## tron (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

@neuro: EF1.4X III seems excellent. Now, does it come bundled with EF600mm f/4L IS II ? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



DJL329 said:


> What I find most interesting is that you apparently have a trained, pet squirrel! ;D Seriously, though, I think the cloudy day made for a better background, even with the additional noise.



LOL. Honestly, I did a double-take when I saw him (or his cousin) on the same perch. 

I agree about the background. The angle was different, too, so there were more gaps in the foliage for the second shot - and they were brighter. 



tron said:


> @neuro: EF1.4X III seems excellent. Now, does it come bundled with EF600mm f/4L IS II ? ;D



It should! I'm pleased with the results..I'll see how the 2xIII does tomorrow. 

In fact, I'm headed to the same spot...I wonder if my friend will pose for a 2x shot.


----------



## tron (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > What I find most interesting is that you apparently have a trained, pet squirrel! ;D Seriously, though, I think the cloudy day made for a better background, even with the additional noise.
> ...


Do you have the EF1.4X II ? I am interested how it compares in practice with version III.
They mention that these 2 are almost the same (maybe with some difference at the corners) and the big difference is between EF2X II and III.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



tron said:


> Do you have the EF1.4X II ? I am interested how it compares in practice with version III.
> They mention that these 2 are almost the same (maybe with some difference at the corners) and the big difference is between EF2X II and III.



Sorry, no - had it, but sold it. FWIW, I do have the 2xII, with the 2xIII due to arrive tomorrow morning. Looking at TDP's ISO 12233 crops, the differences with both 1.4x and 2x II vs. III seem pretty subtle, and IIRC Canon claimed no optical improvement, just AF - could be wrong on that (probably am, marketing wouldn't let that pass, I bet).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

*UPDATE*

The v1.1.1 firmware is now available:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware


----------



## Archangel72 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Thanks Neuro, downloading firmaware NOW!!! 8)
You have a drink when we meet


----------



## SDsc0rch (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

yep.. d/l now............
8)


----------



## Bombsight (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

*YES!!!!*

;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Viggo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Ok, so I was wrong, BTW. It went live at 8:58 PM EDT. 

Oh, wait, I stated _after_ 9 PM. Looks like I was right after all... ;D


----------



## Gcon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

+1 for 5D3 for these tweaks. I'm not terribly fussed about the f/8 option as I'm not a birder / sporter, and don't have any lenses that are f/4 and can be combined with a 2x (unless I get a 1.4x or 2x for my 70-300L).

The red point illumination would be mighty handy though, with the Aussie wedding season about to krank up.


----------



## jrista (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the EF1.4X II ? I am interested how it compares in practice with version III.
> ...



The Mark III versions of Canon's TC's have marked improvement in the corners and edges. Distortion was the primary improvement (its not eliminated, but definitely less), and corner reproduction and sharpness is visibly superior on both the 1.4x and 2x III's over the II's.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



jrista said:


> The Mark III versions of Canon's TC's have marked improvement in the corners and edges. Distortion was the primary improvement (its not eliminated, but definitely less), and corner reproduction and sharpness is visibly superior on both the 1.4x and 2x III's over the II's.



Good to know, thanks. My 2xIII is down on the loading dock right now...I suppose I could wait for it to be brought up, but maybe I'll mosey on down there.


----------



## JH (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Good news. But, the Lens EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM isn't supported with EF 2x? 

I'm missing the lens here: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware

JH


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



JH said:


> Good news. But, the Lens EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM isn't supported with EF 2x?
> 
> I'm missing the lens here: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware



I'm sure they just left it off the special page...just like they put on a nonexistent lens (the 70-300L is f/4-5.6, not f/4.5-5.6), that isn't really compatible physically even ignoring the typo).


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



JH said:


> Good news. But, the Lens EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM isn't supported with EF 2x?
> 
> I'm missing the lens here: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware
> 
> JH



I beleive they left off the 400mm f/2.8L IS becuse that lens could already focus on the 1DX with the 2X extender prior to the firmware update, because it's max. aperture is only f/5.6. 

Rich


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



Richard Lane said:


> I beleive they left off the 400mm f/2.8L IS becuse that lens could already focus on the 1DX with the 2X extender prior to the firmware update, because it's max. aperture is only f/5.6.



Except...they do list 300/2.8L IS, 300/2.8L IS II, and 400/2.8L IS, as well as a whole bunch of other f/2.8 primes and zooms, all of which could AF at f/5.6 with cross-type points prior to the v1.1.1 firmware. They also list a bunch of f/2.8 and f/4 lenses on the 1.4x list, and on that list, the 400/2.8L IS II _is_ included. They just don't list the 400/2.8L IS II on the 2x list.


----------



## tron (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*

Hey, they simply make mistakes on their web page updates (in addition to omitting features from cameras : )!


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Update Addresses f/8 & Red AF Points in AI Servo*



neuroanatomist said:


> Richard Lane said:
> 
> 
> > I beleive they left off the 400mm f/2.8L IS becuse that lens could already focus on the 1DX with the 2X extender prior to the firmware update, because it's max. aperture is only f/5.6.
> ...



I was merely reassuring the posters concerns regarding support for the 400mm f/2.8 plus 2X combination, whether or not it was on the list.


----------

